# 09 550 fi



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

A friend says her popo will die on her if the lights are on and she just lets it idle. Any ideas?
I forgot to say that it wont die if she leaves the lights off.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Have a friend that has a popo that would not idle when you let off the throttle, I had to adjust the cable there is a box that the throttle cable goes into on the handle bars and inside that box is a set of contacts and when they touch it dies I guess it is a polaris thing.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

But only if the lights are on? Sounds like it could be a weak battery maybe?


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Yes. I thought it was kinda strange.


----------

